# Virus vom infizierten PC entfernen: Hilft bei Befall nur Neuinstallation?



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Virus vom infizierten PC entfernen: Hilft bei Befall nur Neuinstallation?*

					Viren vom PC entfernen: Können Antivirenprogramme oder Viren-Spezial-Software auf einer Boot-CD ein mit Viren, Trojaner & Co. infiziertes System komplett wieder säubern und reparieren? AV-TEST hat 8 bekannte Schutz-Suiten und 7 populäre Spezial-Tools im Dauertest. Hier der erste Zwischenbericht nach 6 Monaten Tests mit den besten Helfern.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Virus vom infizierten PC entfernen: Hilft bei Befall nur Neuinstallation?*


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2017)

Wieso sollte man sich mit einem permanent installierten Virenscanner ein weiteres Einfallstor ins System holen? Wieder ein Tool mehr, das hinter dem Rücken und ohne Zutun des Anwenders Daten und Programme aus dem Netz runterlädt und auf dem System aktiviert. 

Der einfachste Weg, Schadsoftware zu verteilen, ist einen Virenscanner-Anbieter zu hacken oder zu unterwandern. 

Das gilt freilich nicht für bootfähige und somit nicht im System verankerte Virenscanner und Desinfektions-Tools. Die haben durchaus ihren sinnvollen Einsatzzweck. Sind aber trotzdem nicht ganz ungefährlich, da auch bei denen Signaturen nachgeladen werden. Aber immerhin sind sie nicht permanent aktiv im System.

Der Test ist aber dennoch ok. Wobei ich es für völlig unkritisch erachte, wenn ein Desinfektions-Lauf unkritische Dateien unangetastet lässt und nur aktive Elemente entfernt. Denn darum geht es schließlich, ein 100% sauberes System bekommt man ohnehin nur durch eine Neuinstallation (und es ist genau bis zu dem Moment sauber, bis man die erste SW nachinstalliert hat).


----------



## Sonmace (9. Januar 2017)

Ich benutze keine Anti virus oder Maleware programme mehr, wenn ich einen verdacht habe oder alle 3 monate mal kurz ne free version drüberhaue ist das ausreichend und finde meist nur unkritiche sachen.

Mit der zeit weiss man eigentlich was man instalieren kann was nicht und wo man nicht hinsolte beim daddeln


----------



## Cuddleman (9. Januar 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sich mit einem permanent installierten Virenscanner ein weiteres Einfallstor ins System holen? Wieder ein Tool mehr, das hinter dem Rücken und ohne Zutun des Anwenders Daten und Programme aus dem Netz runterlädt und auf dem System aktiviert.
> 
> Der einfachste Weg, Schadsoftware zu verteilen, ist einen Virenscanner-Anbieter zu hacken oder zu unterwandern.
> 
> ...



Du meinst also, "Sicher ist, es ist nichts Sicher!"

Besser wäre folglich, keinen Computer zu nutzen?
Ist ein sehr rigoroser Weg, nur heut zu Tage in den Industrienationen kaum mehr vorstellbar!

Irgendwann sind neue Wege gefunden, um bisherige Schutzsignaturen zu unterwandern.
Meistens jedoch nur für einen geringen Zeitraum und es findet eine meistens schnelle Reaktion der Schutzsoftware statt.
Ich finde, besser man hat, als es nur gelegentlich zum Überprüfen zu bewegen.
Noch ist Zeit das entscheidende Kriterium, welche Schadsoftware erst die richtige Gelegenheit gibt, überhaupt Schaden anzurichten.

Es sind, oder waren einige Schädlinge unterwegs, die auch bootfähige Virenscanner austricksten.
Ein Rootkit kann das schon mal sehr gut.
Eine Rootkituntersuchung kann sich, abhängig von der gesamten Größe aller Massenspeicher eines Computers, jedoch über Tage hin ausdehnen!
Es bremst gelegentlich gerade benutzte Programme schon mal ein, oder sie werden einfach beendet, oder reagieren nicht mehr, nur das weiß man und stellt sich darauf ein.
Das ist sehr vielen jedoch ein Dorn im Auge und deshalb wird das Thema Sicherheit auch ganz gerne für nicht so dringlich erachtet.
Man hat sich von seiten der Schutzsoftwarehersteller allerdings, so, oder so, schon gut darauf eingestellt.
Wer sich aus Nachläßigkeit, oder Bequemlichkeit, eine Verschlüsselungstrojaner eingefangen hat, kann erst mal mit einem extern zu startenden Virenscanner nichts anfangen.
Hier hilft eigentlich eine notorische Überwachung und der eigene gesunde, bzw. mißtrauische Verstand, um sich zumindest 99%ig vor Schaden zu bewahren.
Eine sehr schnelle Schutzsoftwaresignaturaktualisierung nach auftreten diverser Schädlinge, die alsbald auch solche Schädlinge erkennt und wenigsten in ihrem Handeln bannt, ist mir lieber als der Verlust, bzw. die Zeit, um ein Backup neu einzuspielen.

Das es jedoch auch ohne permanent überwachende Schutzsoftware geht, werden natürlich auch etliche kundtun!
Jeder wie er es brauch!


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Januar 2017)

Ein 100% sauberes Betriebssystem bekommt man nur mit einer Neuinstallation. 

Schon alleine aus dem gleichen Grund, wieso man Virenscannern nicht blind vertrauen sollte - nur weil die Scanner nix finden, heißt es noch laaaange nicht, dass sich auch wirklich keine Schädlinge mehr auf dem PC finden. Die Malwareschreiber sind den Anti-Malware-Software-Herstellern immer einen Schritt voraus. Neue Malware muss erstmal, wie auch immer, für den Malwarescanner erkennbar werden. Mit etwas Glück gelingt dies schon in sehr kurzer Zeit - mit etwas Pech kann sowas aber auch Monate oder gar Jahre dauern, in denen man sich in trügerischer Sicherheit wiegen würde. 

Man kann nie wissen, was die Malware für Schäden am System angerichtet hat - Sicherheitslücken aufgerissen hat, selber Malware nachgeladen hat oder entsprechende Funktionen versteckt hat... Windows Update irreperabel zerstört hat...

Malwarescanner sind sowieso so eine Geschichte. Viele wiegen sich in trügerischer Sicherheit und denken, wenn der Scanner nix findet, ist auch das System 100%ig sauber. Viele werden auch in dem Glauben, dass der Scanner sie vor allem Bösem schützt, nachlässig und klicken alles an, laden alles herunter und führen alles aus, ohne auch nur kurz zu überlegen ("Der Virenscanner hat nichts gefunden, also ist die illegal heruntergeladene Software garantiert sauber...") - kurz, bei vielen setzt dann schlicht auch der gesunde Menschenverstand aus. Und nicht selten schwächen Virenscanner auch die Sicherheit bzw. reißen selber Sicherheitslücken ins System. 

Andererseits tut sich hier auch wieder das Problem auf, dass sich IT-affine Leute vielleicht auch selber gut schützen können (Scriptblocker, Werbeblocker, nicht alles anklicken und erst überlegen...) und einem merkwürdigem Verhalten des PCs auch mal nachgehen, dies jedoch der 08/15-Anwender eben nicht kann. Und gerade den 08/15-Anwendern muss man zumindest etwas Sicherheit in die Hand geben - und denen gleichzeitig auch klar machen, sich niemals in trügerischer Sicherheit zu wiegen.


----------



## ReaCT (9. Januar 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Der einfachste Weg, Schadsoftware zu verteilen, ist einen Virenscanner-Anbieter zu hacken oder zu unterwandern.



Ja klar und der *einfachste * Weg etwas im eigenen Land zu Verändern ist es Kanzler zu werden 

Zum Rest des Textes: Na klar muss ein Virenschutzprogram selbständig Sachen aus dem Netz laden, sonst würde es ja keine Updates bekommen! Das ganze Programme aber nachgeladen willen will ich bitte mit Quellennachweis und das bitte von den großen Anbietern. 

Ich erinnere mich noch an den Vorfall hier bei PCGH als vor einigen Jahren virenverseuchte Banner durch das Werbeunternehmen gestellt wurden. Genau dann haben sich die Leute darüber beschwert (zurecht) aber so schnell kann es eben gehen, ganz ohne eigenes Zutun. Eine Heuristik Und Datenbank sind zwar nicht immer ausreichend (evtl. auch in Kombination mit NoScript oder einem adblock) , aber auf jeden Fall besser als brain.exe alleine.

Übrigens wäre so eine Einstellung auch fatal wenn man schon alleine durch seine Tätigkeit ein potenzielles Ziel für gezielte Angriffe ist. 

Beim Test selber habe ich übrigens F-Secure vermisst.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (9. Januar 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sich mit einem permanent installierten Virenscanner ein weiteres Einfallstor ins System holen? Wieder ein Tool mehr, das hinter dem Rücken und ohne Zutun des Anwenders Daten und Programme aus dem Netz runterlädt und auf dem System aktiviert.
> Der einfachste Weg, Schadsoftware zu verteilen, ist einen Virenscanner-Anbieter zu hacken oder zu unterwandern.



äh nein.
Der einfachste Weg iist es ein System zu unterwandern was *keinen *Schutz hat.
Der Sinn von den "hinter Rücken und ohne Zutun" des Anwenders Daten und Programme aus dem Netz runterlädt ist das das Programm up-to-date bleibt und ggf. Sicherheitslücken stopft.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Angreifer ALLE bekannten (oder "nur" die hier getesteten AV Programme) knackt damit er mein System angreifen kann tendiert gegen Null.


----------



## Cuddleman (9. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> ,
> Andererseits tut sich hier auch wieder das Problem auf, dass sich IT-affine Leute vielleicht auch selber gut schützen können (Scriptblocker, Werbeblocker, nicht alles anklicken und erst überlegen...) und einem merkwürdigem Verhalten des PCs auch mal nachgehen, dies jedoch der 08/15-Anwender eben nicht kann. Und gerade den 08/15-Anwendern muss man zumindest etwas Sicherheit in die Hand geben - und denen gleichzeitig auch klar machen, sich niemals in trügerischer Sicherheit zu wiegen.



Trifft den Punkt genau!


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Januar 2017)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an den Vorfall hier bei PCGH als vor einigen Jahren virenverseuchte Banner durch das Werbeunternehmen gestellt wurden. Genau dann haben sich die Leute darüber beschwert (zurecht) aber so schnell kann es eben gehen, ganz ohne eigenes Zutun. Eine Heuristik Und Datenbank sind zwar nicht immer ausreichend (evtl. auch in Kombination mit NoScript oder einem adblock) , aber auf jeden Fall besser als brain.exe alleine.


Mit einer der Gründe, wieso ich einen Werbeblocker benutze. Werbung ist das Einfallstor Nummer 1 für Malware - nur will niemand dafür die Verantwortung übernehmen, wenn dann mal etwas passiert.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (9. Januar 2017)

Ich verwende seit Jahren eine Kombination aus ADWcleaner und Malwarebytes. Wobei mittlerweile beides vom gleichen Unternehmen geleitet wird. Ansonsten den Browser mit AdBlock und NoScript preparieren. Ein gesunder Menschenverstand und Mißtrauen, vielleicht noch ein wenig Hintergrund-/Fachwissen, dann ist alles gut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ein 100% sauberes Betriebssystem bekommt man nur mit einer Neuinstallation.


Dafür erlaubt Windows zu viel externe Eingriffe, als das es als uninfiziert bezeichnet werden kann.,
ich kann Grestorn nur bepflichten, es gibt keine absolute Sicherheit und jeder Virenscanner ist
neben der Schutzfunktion ebenso ein Einfallstor. Die einzigen nervigen Pop Up auf meinem Rechner
 kommen von Norton ....

Schützen tue ich mich durch vermeiden. Mein Rechner mit privatem wie Steuererklärungen etc
hängt nicht am Netz. Der Netzrechner ist nur füs Internet. Mein Onlinebanking ist mit dreifacher
Sicherheit so weit geschützt, dass jeder phöse gerne alle meine Passwörter haben kann, er kann
kein Geld abbuchen. Mails sind der Schwachpunkt, aber wirklich intimes, wie meine Terroranschlags-
ziele,  koordiere ich natürlich nicht über das Netz, dafür haben wir Brieftauben.



Rizoma schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so Leute die auf ein AV Programm  verzichten und denken ihre Brain.exe regelt das schon sollten ein  generelles Computer/Internet verbot bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Um die Antwort vorweg zunehmen, verdammte Doppelposts, man muss sich im klaren sein, hin und
wieder das System neu installieren zu müssen. Ja, das ist so.


----------



## Rizoma (9. Januar 2017)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Ja klar und der *einfachste * Weg etwas im eigenen Land zu Verändern ist es Kanzler zu werden
> 
> Zum Rest des Textes: Na klar muss ein Virenschutzprogram selbständig Sachen aus dem Netz laden, sonst würde es ja keine Updates bekommen! Das ganze Programme aber nachgeladen willen will ich bitte mit Quellennachweis und das bitte von den großen Anbietern.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so Leute die auf ein AV Programm verzichten und denken ihre Brain.exe regelt das schon sollten ein generelles Computer/Internet verbot bekommen


----------



## 14Hannes88 (9. Januar 2017)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so Leute die auf ein AV Programm verzichten und denken ihre Brain.exe regelt das schon sollten ein generelles Computer/Internet verbot bekommen



So einfach wie du es dir machst, ist es aber auch nicht. Früher ging bei mir ebenfalls nichts ohne AV-Software, diese hat aber auch ganz schnell seine negativen Seiten gezeigt: Unbegründete Performance-Verluste, massiver Eingriff ins OS und heftige Restriktionen.
Ich hatte selbst etliche AVS selbst getestet, als Free-Version oder teilweise als Abo. Nicht einer war für mich im Ansatz befriedigend. Ich setze lieber auf die Kombination aus verschiedenen Programmen und habe somit die Kontrolle über mein System, als das ich mir einen AV-Scanner drauf installiere der jeden Pups meldet oder ein OK für eine Installation von mir haben möchte. Man muss sich halt ein bisschen mit der Materie auseinander setzen und ein gesundes Mißtrauen mitbringen. Wenn man dies nicht macht, muss man halt mit dem Risiko leben, dass die Daten auf dem Rechner dann futsch sind. Aber alle, die dass so handhaben, gleich ein Internetverbot auszusprechen und ihnen indirekt Verantwortungslosigkeit zu unterstellen... finde ich schon sehr gewagt.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2017)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Du meinst also, "Sicher ist, es ist nichts Sicher!"
> 
> Besser wäre folglich, keinen Computer zu nutzen?



Es ist eine Abwägung der Risiken, Vor- und Nachteile gegeneinander. Ich halte das Risiko, einen Scanner eines Drittherstellers zu nutzen, für unangemessen hoch im Vergleich zum Nutzen verglichen mit einem gut gewarteten, aktualisierten OS mit dem integrierten Scanner. Als Vorteil eines Scanners eines Dritthersteller habe ich evtl. eine etwas bessere Erkennungsrate. Als Nachteil eben ein weiteres Einfallstor und eine Destabilisierung des Systems. Und ja, die ist immer gegeben, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Der eine Scanner machts nur besser oder schlechter als der andere, einen Einfluss auf das System haben sie aber alle.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Ist ein sehr rigoroser Weg, nur heut zu Tage in den Industrienationen kaum mehr vorstellbar!


Durchaus, nur haben Medien und Virenhersteller ihr Geschäftsmodell wirklich sehr gut in den Köpfen der Leute verankert. Wie gesagt, eine nackte (ohne Dritt-Virenscanner) aber gut gewartete Windows-Installation ist ja nicht ungeschützt gegen Viren. 



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wer sich aus Nachläßigkeit, oder Bequemlichkeit, eine Verschlüsselungstrojaner eingefangen hat, kann erst mal mit einem extern zu startenden Virenscanner nichts anfangen.


Dagegen helfen oft auch Virenscanner nicht, speziell bei den modernen Varianten, die so schnell mutieren, dass eine Suche über Signaturen meist fehlschlägt. 

Gegen die Gefahr von Verschlüsselung hilft nur ein brauchbares Backup-Verfahren mit Tages-, Wochen- und Monatssicherungen. Und, ja, so etwas setze ich ein. 
Und natürlich inbesondere Brain(tm), was mich bis heute zuverlässig gegen eine Infektion geschützt hat. 



ReaCT schrieb:


> Ja klar und der *einfachste * Weg etwas im eigenen Land zu Verändern ist es Kanzler zu werden


Wenn das so einfach ist... Unterwandern oder Hacken von AVG oder Kapersky dürfte deutlich leichter sein.



ReaCT schrieb:


> Zum Rest des Textes: Na klar muss ein Virenschutzprogram selbständig Sachen aus dem Netz laden, sonst würde es ja keine Updates bekommen! Das ganze Programme aber nachgeladen willen will ich bitte mit Quellennachweis und das bitte von den großen Anbietern.


Erstens aktualisieren sich die Scanner(engines) ja auch und zweitens kann man auch über reine Signaturen - eine Lücke in der Scannerengine vorausgesetzt - natürlich auch Schad-SW einschleusen. Die Annahme, dass alle Scannerengines frei von Lücken und Fehlern wäre, ist wohl reichlich naiv. 



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> äh nein.
> Der einfachste Weg iist es ein System zu unterwandern was *keinen *Schutz hat.



KEINEN Schutz hat das System ja nicht. Es gibt drei Schutzwälle: Aktualisierte Software. Das hilft schon mal gegen alles bis auf Zero-Day Exploits und manuell gestartete SW. Dann der integrierte Scanner, der zumindest alles abfängt, was nicht top-aktuell ist. Und bei manuell gestarteter SW hilft eh nur Brain(tm). 

Bei Zero-Day-Exploits hilft letztlich gar nix, auch kein Virenscanner. 

Und das somit verbleibende Restrisiko muss man somit ohnehin mit Backups abdecken, siehe oben.



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Der Sinn von den "hinter Rücken und ohne Zutun" des Anwenders Daten und Programme aus dem Netz runterlädt ist das das Programm up-to-date bleibt und ggf. Sicherheitslücken stopft.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Angreifer ALLE bekannten (oder "nur" die hier getesteten AV Programme) knackt damit er mein System angreifen kann tendiert gegen Null.



Wieso muss er ALLE knacken? Es reicht doch einer. Ich knacke Kapersky und hab ein Botnetz mit allen Rechnern, auf denen Kapersky installiert ist. Wenn ich das geschickt mache, bleibt das auch Wochen- oder Monatelang unbemerkt. Wer weiß...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (9. Januar 2017)

@Grestorn: Wie du richtiger Weise feststellst... gegen einen Zero-Day hat auch ein moderner AV-Scanner keine Chance. Aber davon mal abgesehen... letztes Jahr gab es große Probleme mit den Verschlüsselungstrojanern... habt ihr das schon vergessen? Da hat kein einziger Virenscanner geholfen, auch nach Aktualisierung nicht. Der Grund ist einfach... meist kam solch ein Trojaner nämlich über völlig legitime Wege, durch zum Beispiel ein Makro in einem Dokument in das System. Dies wird von AVS nicht gescannt oder meist nicht erkannt.

Da kann man noch so ein Super-Dupa-Abo mit Ultra-Virenscan abschließen... bei soetwas hilft es garantiert nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2017)

@14Hannes88: Eben. Und genau deswegen hat ein Dritt-Virenscanner fast nur Nachteile. Er kostet Geld, er kostet Systemressourcen, er verschlechtert die Systemstabilität und ist ein potentieller Gefahrenherd. Also...?

Und ein Aspekt, den ich noch gar nicht erwähnt habe: Das größte Problem bei den ganzen Scannern ist die falsche Sicherheit, die sie den Anwendern vermitteln. "Ich hab ja den Testsieger-Scanner xy installiert, mir kann nix passieren, also muss ich auch nicht aufpassen". 

Ich weiß nicht, wieviele in meinem Bekannten- und Familienkreis sich Malware eingefangen haben und hinterher konsterniert jammerten, "aber ich hatte doch xyz installiert!!!"


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2017)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> @Grestorn: Wie du richtiger Weise feststellst... gegen einen Zero-Day hat auch ein moderner AV-Scanner keine Chance. Aber davon mal abgesehen... letztes Jahr gab es große Probleme mit den Verschlüsselungstrojanern... habt ihr das schon vergessen? Da hat kein einziger Virenscanner geholfen, auch nach Aktualisierung nicht. Der Grund ist einfach... meist kam solch ein Trojaner nämlich über völlig legitime Wege, durch zum Beispiel ein Makro in einem Dokument in das System. Dies wird von AVS nicht gescannt oder meist nicht erkannt.
> 
> *Da kann man noch so ein Super-Dupa-Abo mit Ultra-Virenscan abschließen... bei soetwas hilft es garantiert nicht.*



Kommt immer drauf an wie neu er ist, aktuell --> keine chance, 2 Tage alt --> Glück gehabt.
Wer totale Sicherheit will muss auf andere Lösungen setzen, die sind für den Privatgebrauch aber zu unflexibel und zu teuer.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dafür erlaubt Windows zu viel externe Eingriffe, als das es als uninfiziert bezeichnet werden kann.,
> ich kann Grestorn nur bepflichten, es gibt keine absolute Sicherheit und jeder Virenscanner ist
> neben der Schutzfunktion ebenso ein Einfallstor.
> 
> ...


Mehr wollte ich mit meinem Post ja garnicht sagen. 

Nun, so extrem achte ich jetzt nicht auf die Sicherheit... Das ist mir zugegeben viel zu blöd, für eine Überweisung immer erst extra eine VM oder einen anderen PC hochfahren zu müssen. Die mTAN muss es richten - das Smartphone was ich dafür nutze geht allerdings auch nicht ins Internet. So wirklich privaten Kram habe ich jetzt nicht auf dem PC. 



			
				Rizoma schrieb:
			
		

> _Sehe ich auch so Leute die auf ein AV Programm verzichten und denken ihre Brain.exe regelt das schon sollten ein generelles Computer/Internet verbot bekommen _


Sorry, aber das kommt auch immer ganz auf die Leute an, was die anstellen. Ich habe mittlerweile schon diverse Scanner durch (u.A. bezahlte Scanner wie Kaspersky IS, GData IS und dann natürlich noch avast! und Avira in den Free-Versionen), die haben mir bis auf Probleme (u.A. unerklärliche Netzwerkprobleme in Spielen, eine extrem verringerte Performance des PCs besonders bei der Nutzung einer HDD als Systemlaufwerk, eine Verringerung der Sicherheit speziell bei https-Verbindungen...) absolut garnichts gebracht. 

Ich treibe mich nicht auf dubiosen Seiten rum, lade keine Programme illegal herunter, gucke mir keine Filme illegal im Netz an, nutze einen Werbeblocker, installiere grundsätzlich sämtliche Updates für Windows, meinen Browser und sonstige Programme und habe im Chromium Flash grundsätzlich abgeschaltet. Und in den Situationen, wo das nicht reichen sollte, hilft mir ein Malwarescanner auch nicht mehr weiter. Dann wird im Zweifelsfall halt sofort der Rechner resettet, der Windows-USB-Stick eingesteckt und neuinstalliert, das dauert bei Windows 10 ja nicht mal wirklich lange. 

Für all diese Nachteile und nur die wenigen Situationen, wo mir ein Malwarescanner helfen würde, installiere ich mir sicher keine Software auf den PC, die sich extrem tief ins System eingräbt, einen kompletten Zugriff auf meinen Netzwerkverkehr hat und auf sämtliche (!) persönliche Daten zugreifen kann. Das tut schon Windows. 

Da finde ich die Leute mit ungepatchten Systemen oder gar noch die Windows XP-Internetnutzer wesentlich schlimmer. Mehr als verurteilen und hinweisen kann man aber auch nicht. Das ist wie im echten Leben - es gibt viele Dinge wo es sinnvoll wäre sie zu verbieten, weil man sich selber und andere Leute nur unnötig gefährdet/belastet. 



			
				Grestorn schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein Aspekt, den ich noch gar nicht erwähnt habe: Das größte Problem bei den ganzen Scannern ist die falsche Sicherheit, die sie den Anwendern vermitteln. "Ich hab ja den Testsieger-Scanner xy installiert, mir kann nix passieren, also muss ich auch nicht aufpassen".
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wieviele in meinem Bekannten- und Familienkreis sich Malware eingefangen haben und hinterher konsterniert jammerten, "aber ich hatte doch xyz installiert!!!"



Fasst meinen Post oben in sehr kurz sehr gut zusammen. 





			
				14Hannes88 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber davon mal abgesehen... letztes Jahr gab es große Probleme mit den Verschlüsselungstrojanern... habt ihr das schon vergessen? Da hat kein einziger Virenscanner geholfen, auch nach Aktualisierung nicht. Der Grund ist einfach... meist kam solch ein Trojaner nämlich über völlig legitime Wege, durch zum Beispiel ein Makro in einem Dokument in das System.



Dies hat aber auch nur die üblichen Opfer von Malwareattacken betroffen. 

Wer einfach irgendwelche Mailanhänge öffnet, braucht sich auch nicht über Word-Dateien wundern, welche mit Makros verseucht sind. Sorglos irgendwelche Mail-Anhänge zu öffnen zählt für mich schon unter die Kategorie "selber Schuld".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> .... für eine Überweisung immer erst extra eine VM oder einen anderen PC hochfahren zu müssen. Die mTAN muss es richten - das Smartphone was ich dafür nutze geht allerdings auch nicht ins Internet. ...


Ich habe anstatt Smartphone, das halte ich bei Verlust für zu "gefährlich" so einen kleinen TAN-Generator. Der braucht die EC-Karte, die ich immer am Körper habe. Das ist mir sicher genug...


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe anstatt Smartphone, das halte ich bei Verlust für zu "gefährlich" so einen kleinen TAN-Generator. Der braucht die EC-Karte, die ich immer am Körper habe. Das ist mir sicher genug...


Müsste ich mal gucken, ob meine Bank sowas anbietet. Wobei das entsprechende Smartphone in 99% der Fälle eh nur Zuhause rumliegt. 

Die SIM kann ich im Notfall auch über das Kundenportal meines Anbieters sperren, so ist zumindest die Gefahr des Missbrauchs relativ ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2017)

Das sicherste Verfahren für Online-Banking ist für mich weiterhin das uralte HBCI/Chipkarten-System (mit PIN-Eingabe am HBCI Karten-Lesegerät). Einziger Nachteil: Nur sinnvoll am Rechner daheim einsetzbar. Was mich nicht stört, denn wenn ich unterwegs bin, muss ich keine Bankgeschäfte machen (Abrufen der Kontodaten kann ich auch unterwegs ohne TAN).


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das sicherste Verfahren für Online-Banking ist für mich weiterhin das uralte HBCI/Chipkarten-System (mit PIN-Eingabe am HBCI Karten-Lesegerät). Einziger Nachteil: Nur sinnvoll am Rechner daheim einsetzbar. Was mich nicht stört, denn wenn ich unterwegs bin, muss ich keine Bankgeschäfte machen (Abrufen der Kontodaten kann ich auch unterwegs ohne TAN).



Nutze das gleiche System.
Man muss allerdings Sagen, dass auch dieses Verfahren nur so sicher ist, wie die Datenübertragung am Ende der Kette.
Die NSA hat uns ja gezeigt wie sicher http*s* wirklich ist.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Januar 2017)

Was aber dann auch am Server der Bank liegt. Da muss man dann eben AES256 und Elliptische Kurven verwenden. Die ganzen alten Sachen wie DES, MD4/5 usw. sollte man rauswerfen.



Heruntergeladene Dateien, insbesondere aus unbekannter Quelle sollte man sich an gewöhnen vor dem offenen bei Virustotal hochzuladen. Da bekommt man sowohl als Laie einen Scann mit 40-50 AVs, als auch als Experte detaillierte Informationen über die Datei, ohne diese selber lokal in ein Programm laden zu müssen.

Ansonsten ein Linux-System und für Windows-Programme eine VM, die nach der Nutzung zurückgesetzt wird.


----------



## Algo (9. Januar 2017)

Ich habe ein Problem mit diesem "Bericht":

War AV-Test nicht das Institut welches von Kapersky, Avast und anderen Antivirenherstellern finanziert wird? Warum wundert es mich nicht das die Windows Security Essentials schlecht abschneiden?
Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast .


----------



## DKK007 (9. Januar 2017)

Weil der MSE bei fast jedem Test durchfällt.


----------



## Pootch (9. Januar 2017)

Unter Windows 10 reicht der Defender plus Windows FW komplett aus.
Zusätzlich Adblocker verwenden und im Router nicht alle Ports freigeben sondern nur das was man benötigt.

In 98% der Fällen ist man eh selber schuld wenn man sich was einfängt.


----------



## Mylo (9. Januar 2017)

da es bei mir immer länger als 3 stunden dauert einen virus zu entfernen, beschäftige ich mich erst nicht lange damit. nur wenn es nach einem scan komplett entfernt wird. dann lasse ich es gut sein. war aber leider nicht so. System wird dann platt gemacht und neu aufgesetzt. dauert alles nur 30min bei mir...

war zum glück nur 2 mal der fall


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil der MSE bei fast jedem Test durchfällt.



Weil er in einem synthetischen Test 2% weniger erkennt als ein Third-Party Scanner, werde ich mir sicher nicht die Risiken und Nachteile eines zusätzlichen Virenscanners ans Bein binden. Da hast Du m.E. völlig falsche Prioritäten. Aber Du bist in guter Gesellschaft, die Virenscanner-Hersteller haben die Masse der User gut indoktriniert...


----------



## Zwoundvierzig (9. Januar 2017)

Nebst Noscript, Adblocker, möglichst aktuelle Software etc. pp., habe ich auch einen Virenscanner
laufen.
Obwohl ich es durchaus kritischer sehe, als der Test suggeriert.
Auch wenn ich versuche mich, differenziert, zu informieren, bin ich kein Experte.

Aber es gibt anscheinend Sicherheitsexperten, die AV-Software sehr kritisch sehen
Antivirensoftware: Die Schlangenol-Branche - Golem.de

Auch wenn ich es wohl weiter mit den AV'S halte; das mit der Schlangenöl-Branche hat schon etwas: 
ich schätze die  gefühlte Sicherheit ist weit höher, als die tatsächliche


----------



## takan (9. Januar 2017)

Zwoundvierzig schrieb:


> Nebst Noscript, Adblocker, möglichst aktuelle Software etc. pp., habe ich auch einen Virenscanner
> laufen.
> Obwohl ich es durchaus kritischer sehe, als der Test suggeriert.
> Auch wenn ich versuche mich, differenziert, zu informieren, bin ich kein Experte.
> ...



wenn man noscript etc. installiert hat, brauch mein kein virenscanner. das ist schlangenöl. 
wenn man aber jeden schund ausn internet läd, ist einem auch nicht mehr zu helfen.
und wenn man frauen an den pc lässt, ist einem nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Januar 2017)

takan schrieb:


> und wenn man frauen an den pc lässt, ist einem nicht mehr zu helfen.



Naja das kann man nicht verallgemeinern da sind manche "Typen" auch nicht besser.
100% Schutz gibt es sowieso nicht, selbst mit sämtlichen Updates, Malware, No Script und was weiß ich nicht noch für Scanner.
Brain.exe kann schon viel vermeiden, aber auch nicht alles. Selbst auf seriösen Seiten kann man sich Mist einfangen.
Ein Backup wichtiger Dateien hat sich schon immer bewährt, und wenn man merkt das sich das System komisch verhält, muss man halt alles platt machen. Aber solange man nicht jeden Mist runterläd, sich auf illegalen Seiten rumtreibt und dubiose Emails direkt entsorgt, kann eigentlich nicht viel passieren. Eine Garantie ist das wie gesagt trotzdem nicht. Im Endeffekt ist man nur offline sicher, aber das geht natürlich heutzutage gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Algo (9. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil der MSE bei fast jedem Test durchfällt.



Noch mal: Bei welchem 'Test'? Bei einem Test von einem Institut welches AUSSCHLIESSLICH von Antivirensoftware-Herstellern finanziert wird, fällt ein Konkurrenz-Programm welches es kostenlos von Microsoft ohne Werbung gibt durch? Nachtigal ick hör dir trapsen .

EDIT: Aber vielleicht bin ich wirklich nur paranoid .... ich kann nur sagen dass ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Windows Defender/Security Essentials bin. Bisher keinen einzigen Virus oder Trojaner hatte und der wenigstens zuverlässig funktioniert im Gegensatz zu Avast was ich vorher hatte.


----------



## OField (9. Januar 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Weil er in einem synthetischen Test 2% weniger erkennt als ein Third-Party Scanner, werde ich mir sicher nicht die Risiken und Nachteile eines zusätzlichen Virenscanners ans Bein binden. Da hast Du m.E. völlig falsche Prioritäten. Aber Du bist in guter Gesellschaft, die Virenscanner-Hersteller haben die Masse der User gut indoktriniert...



Ich hatte mir mal durch Unachtsamkeit einen Virus eingefangen den Windoof zwar erkannt hat, aber unfähig war zu entfernen. Ich musste extra eine Software zum Entfernen des Schädlings installieren. So viel dazu.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (9. Januar 2017)

Jedes mal wenn ich eines dieser Viren/Trojaner Specials sehe denke ich mir als Linux Nutzer nur 

LINUX MASTERRACE FTW.

Und falls nun einer fragen sollte: Ja, ich habe auch eine Windows-Installation. Nein, auf der läuft bis auf MSE kein zusätzlicher Virenscanner. Dafür habe ich tägliche/wöchentliche Backups, was meiner Meinung nach besser ist als jeder Virenscanner. Denn dann kann man bei Befall einfach den Rechner plattmachen und das Backup aufspielen.

Und der Langzeittraum ist natürlich eine virtuelle Maschine unter Linux mit durchgereichter GPU zum Zocken. Hatte ich auch schon experimentell am laufen, mein jetziges System gibt das leider nicht im Produktivbetrieb her (zu wenige PCIe Slots ). Ryyyzzeeeeen, i need you....


----------



## MySound (9. Januar 2017)

Algo schrieb:


> EDIT: Aber vielleicht bin ich wirklich nur paranoid .... ich kann nur sagen dass ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Windows Defender/Security Essentials bin. Bisher keinen einzigen Virus oder Trojaner hatte und der wenigstens zuverlässig funktioniert im Gegensatz zu Avast was ich vorher hatte.



Hier ebenfalls auch!
Ich hatte davor Avira.



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> LINUX MASTERRACE FTW.



Ist das das komische OS das manche Firmen einsetzen um "Kosten zu sparen"? :p


----------



## Cuddleman (9. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...  es gibt keine absolute Sicherheit ...
> 
> Mein Onlinebanking ist mit dreifacher Sicherheit so weit geschützt,
> 
> ...



Diese Feststellung ist unstrittig!

Wer Onlinebanking absichert, hat quasi auch eine Schutzsoftware, die auch in Benutzung, permanent den Datenverkehr überwacht, also schützt.
Machen so einige Schutzsoftware in Form von Sandboxing und einige mittlerweile auch über eine Tunnelverbindung!

Im dritten Punkt, sollte man dich meiden, oder besser an die Geheimdienst weiterleiten, damit diese gemeinsam entsprechend vorbeugende, oder dich behindernde Maßnahmen koordinieren können!
Spaß ist was anderes, sowas jedoch nicht!

Eine System-Neuinstallation hat allgemein andere naheliegende Gründe, weniger ein Schadsoftwarebefall!


----------



## stolle80 (9. Januar 2017)

Auch MS Defender vorher Essentials, und das seit Jahren. Nie Probleme gehabt und ich bin wirklich viel im Netz unterwegs .


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Januar 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir mal durch Unachtsamkeit einen Virus eingefangen den Windoof zwar erkannt hat, aber unfähig war zu entfernen. Ich musste extra eine Software zum Entfernen des Schädlings installieren. So viel dazu.


Und du bist dir ganz sicher, dass der Schädling wirklich weg ist und keine Spuren hinterlassen hat?



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich eines dieser Viren/Trojaner Specials sehe denke ich mir als Linux Nutzer nur
> 
> LINUX MASTERRACE FTW.
> 
> Und der Langzeittraum ist natürlich eine virtuelle Maschine unter Linux mit durchgereichter GPU zum Zocken. Hatte ich auch schon experimentell am laufen, mein jetziges System gibt das leider nicht im Produktivbetrieb her (zu wenige PCIe Slots ). Ryyyzzeeeeen, i need you....


Bei dem gigantischen Marktanteil von Linux ist das auch kein Wunder, dass sich kein Schwein damit beschäftigt. 
Ist die gleiche Geschichte wie mit OS X - seit OS X einen relevanten Marktanteil hält, gibt es da auch mehr Schädlinge für. 

Ryzen wird nach aktuellen Gerüchten übrigens auch nicht sonderlich pralle mit PCIe-Lanes ausgestattet sein. Von der CPU gibt es allerhöchstens 20 Lanes... 



MySound schrieb:


> Ist das das komische OS das manche Firmen einsetzen um "Kosten zu sparen"? :p


Ist die Stadt München jetzt eigentlich wieder auf Windows umgestiegen?



			
				nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:
			
		

> Naja das kann man nicht verallgemeinern da sind manche "Typen" auch nicht besser.
> 100% Schutz gibt es sowieso nicht, selbst mit sämtlichen Updates, Malware, No Script und was weiß ich nicht noch für Scanner.
> Brain.exe kann schon viel vermeiden, aber auch nicht alles. Selbst auf seriösen Seiten kann man sich Mist einfangen.



Der Anteil von Idioten unter Männern dürfte mindestens gleich hoch sein wie der Anteil unter Frauen, wenn nicht, liegt er sogar noch viel höher. Solche Kommentare von solchen Typen finde ich schon extrem daneben...

Naja, mit einem Werbeblocker und im Idealfall noch NoScript (wäre der Firefiox nicht so unglaublich lahm... Und für Chrome habe ich keine gute Alternative gefunden) ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, sich etwas auf seriösen Seiten einzufangen, aber schon fast 0. Meist wurden die Schädlinge ja über die jeweiligen Werbenetzwerke oder JavaScripts verteilt. Aber wiegesagt, in totaler Sicherheit sollte man sich nie wiegen... 

Wer natürlich irgendwelchen zwielichtigen Kram runterlädt, ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Cuddleman (9. Januar 2017)

Zwoundvierzig schrieb:


> Nebst Noscript, Adblocker, möglichst aktuelle Software etc. pp., habe ich auch einen Virenscanner
> laufen.
> Obwohl ich es durchaus kritischer sehe, als der Test suggeriert.
> Auch wenn ich versuche mich, differenziert, zu informieren, bin ich kein Experte.
> ...



So wie beim PKW!

Man muß mindestens sowas wie ein ABS, ESP, ASR, Gurtstraffer, Gurte allgemein und die obligatorische Knautschzone, oder alles zusammen, im Auto besitzen, bzw. mindestens einen Fahrerairbag.
Besonderen Karosseriestahl sollte man nicht vergessen und 250er Reifen für die 170 PS.

Hallo, wer will das heut zu Tage in einem Auto vermissen?
Es suggeriert auch nur eine Sicherheit, die ab spätestens über 65 km/h Aufprallgeschwindigkeit, meistens den Tod zur Folge hat.
Dem zu Folge, dürften wir vorsichtshalber und vernünftiger Weise mit 30,25 km/h im Alltag problemlos auskommen, oder?
Eigentlich brauchte es doch nur eine tolerante, überlegte und vorausschauende Fahrweise! 
Bei einem Zusammenstoß von zwei Fahrzeugen mit 10km/h, ist nicht mal ein Airbag nötig! 
Ich überlege gerade weshalb ich eigentlich für meinen PKW 15000€ zuviel bezahlt habe, wenn die vielen Helferlein, für den Fall der Fälle, nicht jeden Tag nötig sind, weil ich grundsätzlich meine, mir passiert schon nichts!


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (9. Januar 2017)

Also ich habe Kaspersky auf dem in der Signatur stehenden Rechner und auf meinem Notebook den Defender von Microsoft, ich bin mit beidem zufrieden, dazu NoScript und uBlockOrigin und alles ist wunderbar.


----------



## scorplord (9. Januar 2017)

Habe vor kurzem zu dem Thema auf Golem auch einen Bericht gelesen.
Wirklich sichern hilft nur ein Whitelisting aller Programme was aber zumindest mit Windoof nur mit der Enterprise Version möglich ist.
Das lustige ist nämlich bei AV-Scannern das die selbst Sicherheitslücken schaffen und zwar nicht nur über den Weg Avira etc. wird gehackt.

In vielen Browsern integrierte Sicherheitsmechanismen die zB eine Datei überprüfen die heruntergeladen wird, werden oft durch die Scanner außer Gefecht gesetzt weil sich die Scanner dann dazwischen schieben um selbst zu scannen. Und dieser Zustand ist eine riesige Sicherheitslücke die zum Glück noch nicht ausgenutzt wurde (zumindest weiß es keiner bisher).

Hier der Artikel: Antivirensoftware: Die Schlangenol-Branche - Golem.de

Fand ihn sehr interessant.

Edit: Ok und Back Ups sind sowieso das A und O


----------



## mannefix (9. Januar 2017)

Sehr guter Kommentar von Scorplord (über mir)!!

Ich halte nicht viel von der Branche. Kam mehr oder weniger ohne die AV-Programme aus.
Ab und zu lasse ich mal den Windows Defender laufen und natürlich die Windows Updates (Win 10).

Fotos sichere auf ganzen Festplatten. Je mehr desto besser (3-4 Hdds). Den Rest mache ich mit Acronis.
Die "unabhängige" Untersuchung ist ja vom Sommer 2016. Seitdem hat der Windows Defender ordentlich zugelegt.
Traue Microsoft da am meisten zu. Sie haben wirklich ein Interesse ihr System sauber zu halten.


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. Januar 2017)

Sehr gut scorplord, den Bericht auf Golem wollte ich auch gerade verlinken. 

Die Leute denken, AV-Software ist das "A und O". Dabei ist viel wichtiger, die Systemkomponenten aktuell zu halten (OS, Flash Player, Adobe Reader etc.), um die Sicherheitslücken gleich direkt zu schließen.


----------



## Zwoundvierzig (9. Januar 2017)

Hatte schon zum Golem-Artikel verlinkt; kann man aber gar nicht oft genug anführen


----------



## fotoman (9. Januar 2017)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> So wie beim PKW!
> 
> Man muß mindestens sowas wie ein ABS, ESP, ASR, Gurtstraffer, Gurte allgemein und die obligatorische Knautschzone, oder alles zusammen, im Auto besitzen, bzw. mindestens einen Fahrerairbag.
> Besonderen Karosseriestahl sollte man nicht vergessen und 250er Reifen für die 170 PS.
> ...


Wenn ich ja bisher (in den letzten 25 Jahren) auch nur einen Virenscanner selber erlebt hätte, der im realen Betrieb auch nur einen Virus erkannt oder gar dessen Ausführung verhindert hätte, würde ich darüber vieleicht genauso denken wie über einige der Helferlein im Auto, die mir zwar zum Glück noch nie das Leben, aber durchaus schon sehr viel Geld gespart haben (was auch immer ASR mit einem Sicherheitsfeature für einen normalen Fahrer zu tun hat).

Die Krönung war vor ca. 3 Jahren Desinfect, das auf einem nachweisliche infizierten Rechner (trotz aktuellem Symantec, der Installationsweg war mir schon vor der Analyse bekannt) mit all seinen Scannern nichts gefunden hat. 15 Minuten Suche nach den Symptomen im Netz (auf einem anderen Rechner) und der Virus war manuell vollständig entfernt. Da soll man für sowas Geld ausgeben (sowohl für die Software wie für CPU-Power und SSD)? Nein Danke. Aktuelle Software, Webbeblocker und ein wenig Nachdenken helfen mind. genauso gut wie blindes Vertrauen in eine Software, die prinzipbedingt nur unzureichend schützen kann.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Januar 2017)

Alles löschen ist schön und gut aber sehr aufwendig, zur Not helfen Rescue Disks und wenn die eine nicht funktioniert dann die andere. Da gibt es aber auch keine 100% Garantie das es funktioniert, also einfach aufpassen worauf man klickt und was man herunterlädt, dann hat man das Risiko schon mal verringert.


----------



## fotoman (9. Januar 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Alles löschen ist schön und gut aber sehr aufwendig, zur Not helfen Rescue Disks und wenn die eine nicht funktioniert dann die andere. Da gibt es aber auch keine 100% Garantie das es funktioniert,


Eine Rescue-Disk, die nicht funktioniert? Das ist aber nicht erst seit der Verbreitung von Vershlüsselungstrojanern kein brauchbares Konzept. Trotz SSD kann man sowas problemlos vor dem Eintritt des Ernstfalles testen.


----------



## Alreech (9. Januar 2017)

Alles Löschen ?
Muß man um ganz sicher zu gehen nicht noch die Platte formatieren, verbrennen, mit Weihwasser löschen und die Asche bei Vollmond an einer Kreuzung vergraben ?


----------



## takan (9. Januar 2017)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Naja das kann man nicht verallgemeinern da sind manche "Typen" auch nicht besser.
> 100% Schutz gibt es sowieso nicht, selbst mit sämtlichen Updates, Malware, No Script und was weiß ich nicht noch für Scanner.
> Brain.exe kann schon viel vermeiden, aber auch nicht alles. Selbst auf seriösen Seiten kann man sich Mist einfangen.
> Ein Backup wichtiger Dateien hat sich schon immer bewährt, und wenn man merkt das sich das System komisch verhält, muss man halt alles platt machen. Aber solange man nicht jeden Mist runterläd, sich auf illegalen Seiten rumtreibt und dubiose Emails direkt entsorgt, kann eigentlich nicht viel passieren. Eine Garantie ist das wie gesagt trotzdem nicht. Im Endeffekt ist man nur offline sicher, aber das geht natürlich heutzutage gar nicht mehr.




einmal kam ein zwei kumpels mit zwei weibern bei mir an.
die wollten irgendeine kack serie gucken, kb in meinen foren zu suchen. denen gesagt, ja sucht ihr es raus, ich hole getränke, weil ich ja ein netter gastgeber bin.
geh gerade in mein zimmer rein, sehe nur wie sie irgendwas runterläd und ausführt und nochmal versucht den stream zu starten....

naja darwin-award lässt grüßen, dass waren hier aufn dorf die dümmsten weiber, mit 17 schon nen kind. beide, traurig aber war. 
und was hat das mit backups zu tun? zuviel chip.de gelesen, dass es ransomware gibt?
steam-accounts und alles andere was geld bringt wird entwedet. ransomware nützt nur bei zahlungskräftigen opfern. 
ich würde lieber ein ministerium angreifen, anstatt 0815 user, die meist eh nichts wichtiges aufn pc haben.



Alreech schrieb:


> Alles Löschen ?
> Muß man um ganz sicher zu gehen nicht noch die Platte formatieren,  verbrennen, mit Weihwasser löschen und die Asche bei Vollmond an einer  Kreuzung vergraben ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




35 mal überschreiben hilft. dann ist da nichts mehr drauf (zumindest auf der magnetscheibe - firmware-trojaner gibts auch - die gibts kostenlos beim fertig pc mit dazu - nsa_key lässt grüßen)


----------



## -Kerby- (9. Januar 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Der einfachste Weg, Schadsoftware zu verteilen, ist einen Virenscanner-Anbieter zu hacken oder zu unterwandern.



Denke genauso 

Wieso den Aufwand, die einzelnen PC-User ohne Antivirensoftware aufzusuchen und dann zu infizieren?
Es gibt massig User, die kostenfreie Virensoftware nutzen. Es wäre wie ein trojanisches Pferd...

Ach stop mal... das ist doch ein Trojaner! 

Ich richte meinen PC einfach jedes Jahr einmal neu ein. Wenn möglich, sogar zweimal.
Das System läuft sauber und schnell. Toller Nebeneffekt -> es ist sogar größtenteils virenfrei!


----------



## scorplord (9. Januar 2017)

Zwoundvierzig schrieb:


> Hatte schon zum Golem-Artikel verlinkt; kann man aber gar nicht oft genug anführen



Oh Entschuldige beim überfliegen ob es wer schon angesprochen hatte übersehen.
Verzeih mir


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Januar 2017)

takan schrieb:


> einmal kam ein zwei kumpels mit zwei weibern bei mir an.
> die wollten irgendeine kack serie gucken, kb in meinen foren zu suchen. denen gesagt, ja sucht ihr es raus, ich hole getränke, weil ich ja ein netter gastgeber bin.
> geh gerade in mein zimmer rein, sehe nur wie sie irgendwas runterläd und ausführt und nochmal versucht den stream zu starten....
> 
> naja darwin-award lässt grüßen, dass waren hier aufn dorf die dümmsten weiber, mit 17 schon nen kind. beide, traurig aber war.


Und weil die beiden so blöd waren, sind Sprüche wie "und wenn man frauen an den pc lässt, ist einem nicht mehr zu helfen." gerechtfertigt?


----------



## cuban13581 (9. Januar 2017)

Heutige Angriffe werden eh nicht mehr über klassische Malware durchgeführt ,sondern hauptsächlich über Javascript, flash und Co. Und dafür reicht schon ein Besuch auf einer kompromittierten Website aus(warez, porn usw..), um dann den Webrowser und auch das Betriebssystem zu übernehmen, ohne dass das Opfer erst mal irgendetwas davon mitbekommt. Heutige Hacker schreiben ihren Schadcode so, dass die AV Programme auch nicht wirklich mehr anschlagen. Die leben ja schließlich auch nicht hintern Mond. Was es alles heutzutage für Angriffsmöglichkeit gibt, wird auch hier in diesem Video gut beschrieben. AV Programme meinen es gut mit ihren Schutz, aber wirklichen Schutz können sie aufgrund der Vielfältigkeit der heutigen Angriffe nicht wirklich geben. 

Black Hat 2013 - Million Browser Botnet - YouTube

Einzig mit einem Scriptblocker(Firefox-Noscript, Chrome-Scriptsafe) kann man sich vor solchen Angriffen schützen.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (10. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bei dem gigantischen Marktanteil von Linux ist das auch kein Wunder, dass sich kein Schwein damit beschäftigt.
> Ist die gleiche Geschichte wie mit OS X - seit OS X einen relevanten Marktanteil hält, gibt es da auch mehr Schädlinge für.
> 
> Ryzen wird nach aktuellen Gerüchten übrigens auch nicht sonderlich pralle mit PCIe-Lanes ausgestattet sein. Von der CPU gibt es allerhöchstens 20 Lanes...



Und das soll mir durchaus Recht sein . Wobei ich behaupten würde, dass der Großteil aller mit dem Netz verbundenen Geräte mit Linux läuft (Android-Smartphones,Router,  ganzer IoT Quatsch, Server, und vieles mehr). Zum Glück haben die mit einem ausgewachsenen Desktop-Linux nicht mehr viel zu tun, und sind auch nicht so anfällig für DAU-Aktionen, ansonsten wäre Linux auch nicht so sicher wie ich hier die ganze Zeit predige.

Nebenbei reichen mir 20 Lanes von der CPU plus 4 (v 3.0) plus 8 (v 2.0) vom Chipsatz, mein aktuelles Problem besteht ja nur darin, dass mein Ivy-Bridge System eben nur 16 PCIe 3.0 Lanes insgesamt hat .


----------



## Dooma (10. Januar 2017)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was ihr alle für merkwürdige Virenscanner benutzt, aber meiner meldet sich nur wenn er auch was von mir will.
Einen Virus hatte ich schon jahrelang nicht mehr, bis jetzt ist der Schutz absolut zufriedenstellend.

Wegen jedem kleinen Furz-Virus braucht man gewiss nicht direkt neu zu installieren, erst wenn sich das System trotz Bereinigung nicht mehr vernünftig verhält halte ich das für ratsam.
Anders sieht das bei Rootkit Viren aus, aufgrund der exzessiven Eingriffe die solche Software macht um ihre Viren Freunde zu verstecken, kriegt man das System meist nicht so mehr so wie früher hin. Da ist eine Neuinstallation oft tatsächlich flotter.


----------



## John-800 (10. Januar 2017)

Bäschte:

Wer eine SSD hat, erstellt einfach eine primäre 5gb Partition, macht da die winblöd iso drauf und so erscheint die Installation beim booten als Betriebsystem Option. Jene Auswahl setzt man dann natürlich auf 2sec, um den boot Vorgang nicht umnötig um 30sec zu verlängern.
So hat man innerhalb von 5min ein frisch installiertes winblöd 
Der Rest hängt dann zeitlich von Anwender ab, was man eben alles so zum installieren braucht und ob jenes z.b. von einer hdd installiert wird usw.


----------



## Fawkes (10. Januar 2017)

Wenn man die richtigen Tools (TempFileCleaner, JRT, Adwcleaner, Malwarebytes, Combofix, usw.) in der richtigen Reihenfolge anwendet bekommt man die meistens Sachen wieder weg. Muss sich dazu aber schon etwas auskennen. Nur ein Scan mit nem Virenscanner ist meistens wenig erfolgreich. Für so ne Reinigung gehen da aber schonmal paar Tage drauf, wenn man es richtig macht. Muss man also schon abwägen ob eine Neuinstallation oder ein Backup-Rollback nicht vielleicht besser ist...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (10. Januar 2017)

Wenn man seine Daten klug sichert ist man in drei vier Stunden mit nem frischen System wieder am Start 😊


----------



## cuban13581 (10. Januar 2017)

Dooma schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht was ihr alle für merkwürdige Virenscanner benutzt, aber meiner meldet sich nur wenn er auch was von mir will.
> Einen Virus hatte ich schon jahrelang nicht mehr, bis jetzt ist der Schutz absolut zufriedenstellend.
> 
> Wegen jedem kleinen Furz-Virus braucht man gewiss nicht direkt neu zu installieren, erst wenn sich das System trotz Bereinigung nicht mehr vernünftig verhält halte ich das für ratsam.
> Anders sieht das bei Rootkit Viren aus, aufgrund der exzessiven Eingriffe die solche Software macht um ihre Viren Freunde zu verstecken, kriegt man das System meist nicht so mehr so wie früher hin. Da ist eine Neuinstallation oft tatsächlich flotter.



Ja, natürlich. In einem Neuzustand ist ein Windows PC auch so, wie er sein sollte. Flott und stabil. Und dann wird ein AV-Programm installiert und die Leute glaube sie seien damit vor den heutigen Gefahren geschützt. Oh..mein PC ist langsam, oh mein Pc macht nicht was er soll obwohl ich doch so ein gutes AV-Programm habe. Einmal (unbekannten) Schadcode auf einer unsicheren und fremden Website via Javascript ausgeführt(XSS, CSRF, Intranet Hacking, Javascript Malware usw..) und dann ist es eh zu spät. Aber viele Leute halten eh so einen Zustand für ihren Windows PC  für vollkommen normal. Dann werden irgendwelche Cleaning Tools benutzt in den Glauben es läge daran. Auch mit Windows 10 ist ein Windows System nicht wirklich sicherer geworden, auch wenn das gerne behauptet wird. Einzige Alternative ist ein Linuxsystem oder Noscript zu installieren für den Firefox.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (10. Januar 2017)

Für mich währe ganz klar u immer noch die Neuinstallation die beste Lösung!!ist super schnell gemacht u die bessere u sauberste Lösung!! alles andere braucht nur Zeit u Nerven u bringt meistens doch nicht viel auf die dauer.


----------



## Kiesewetter (11. Januar 2017)

John-800 schrieb:


> Bäschte:
> 
> Wer eine SSD hat, erstellt einfach eine primäre 5gb Partition, macht da die winblöd iso drauf und so erscheint die Installation beim booten als Betriebsystem Option. Jene Auswahl setzt man dann natürlich auf 2sec, um den boot Vorgang nicht umnötig um 30sec zu verlängern.
> So hat man innerhalb von 5min ein frisch installiertes winblöd
> .


Das ich immer wieder aktivieren muss und wo Microsoft plötzlich meint es handele sich um eine illegale Kopie und die Aktivierung verweigert! Obwohl es immer genau die selbe Hardware war!


----------



## Mydgard (11. Januar 2017)

Sehe das wie viele hier, Es mag Überzogen sein, aber ich würde nach einem Befall auch immer neu installieren. Einfach weil man nur da dann ganz sicher sein kann, das der Virus/Trojaner/was weiß ich auch wirklich ganz weg ist. Nur weil der Virenscanner nach einem Befall meldet, es wäre nun alles wieder sicher/sauber ... hier sieht man ja, das es diverse Programme gibt, wo das nicht so ganz klappt.


----------



## fotoman (11. Januar 2017)

a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Für mich währe ganz klar u immer noch die Neuinstallation die beste Lösung!!ist super schnell gemacht u die bessere u sauberste Lösung!! alles andere braucht nur Zeit u Nerven u bringt meistens doch nicht viel auf die dauer.


Du hast also weder Programme installiert, die alleine für die installation einige Stunden (pro Programm natürlich) benötigen oder Hardware, für die Windows keine Treiber mitbringt. Oder gar welche, die sich nach dem ersten Start erst einmal Konfigurationsdaten erstellen oder aus dem Netz herunter laden.

Wenn ich hier im Forum lese, wieviel, Platz und Download-Volumen moderne  Spiele verschwenden, dann wäre für mich ein einfaches Image die viel  schenllere Lösung. U.U. sogar schneller wie sich vorher im Netz schlau  zu machen, ob man exakt den Virus, den ein Scanner meldet, auch manuell  (oder mit vertrauenswürdigen Tools) ohne Nebenwirkungen entfernen kann.

Bis ich mein Windows wieder so am laufen hätte, dass es nur das tut, was ich will, vergehen mind. zwei komplette Abende. Und das nicht, weil alleine die Windows-Updates ein paar Stunden benötigen (auch die vorherige Erstellung eines Windows-Bootmediums kostet Zeit und enthält nur mit sehr viel Glück alle zu Zeitpunkt des Befalls aktuellen Patches). Das alles nur, weil man vorher nicht aufpassen oder ein regelmäßiges Backup erstellen wollte?


----------



## Grestorn (11. Januar 2017)

@fotoman: Wie wäre es denn mit einem fortschreibenden Image-Backup, mit dem man jeden beliebigen Stand der letzten, sagen wir, 2 Monaten innerhalb weniger Stunden wiederherstellen kann? Alles wirklich kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Januar 2017)

Fawkes schrieb:


> Für so ne Reinigung gehen da aber schonmal paar Tage drauf, wenn man es richtig macht. Muss man also schon abwägen ob eine Neuinstallation oder ein Backup-Rollback nicht vielleicht besser ist...


Eben weil es u.U. einige Tage dauern kann, ist die Neuinstallation die bessere Wahl. Hat sogar den Vorteil, dass man hinterher wieder ein frisches und schnell arbeitendes System hat. 



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich. In einem Neuzustand ist ein Windows PC auch so, wie er sein sollte. Flott und stabil. Und dann wird ein AV-Programm installiert und die Leute glaube sie seien damit vor den heutigen Gefahren geschützt. Oh..mein PC ist langsam, oh mein Pc macht nicht was er soll obwohl ich doch so ein gutes AV-Programm habe. Einmal (unbekannten) Schadcode auf einer unsicheren und fremden Website via Javascript ausgeführt(XSS, CSRF, Intranet Hacking, Javascript Malware usw..) und dann ist es eh zu spät. Aber viele Leute halten eh so einen Zustand für ihren Windows PC  für vollkommen normal. Dann werden irgendwelche Cleaning Tools benutzt in den Glauben es läge daran. Auch mit Windows 10 ist ein Windows System nicht wirklich sicherer geworden, auch wenn das gerne behauptet wird. Einzige Alternative ist ein Linuxsystem oder Noscript zu installieren für den Firefox.


Das ist die große Gefahr, die ich in AV-Programmen gehe - viele Leute verlassen sich 100%ig auf so ein Programm und denken nicht mehr nach. Die Alternative kann allerdings genauso wenig sein, den Leuten kein AV-Programm nahezulegen. Für Normalbenutzer bieten die doch durchaus ein gewisses Plus an Sicherheit, zumal normale Benutzer auch nur so (früher oder später) überhaupt eine Infektion mitbekommen und es nicht als normales Verhalten abtun (und du glaubst nicht, was manche Leute als normales Verhalten betrachten...). 



Kiesewetter schrieb:


> Das ich immer wieder aktivieren muss und wo Microsoft plötzlich meint es handele sich um eine illegale Kopie und die Aktivierung verweigert! Obwohl es immer genau die selbe Hardware war!


Solange Windows auf genau derselben Hardware (und seit Windows 10 nur demselben Mainboard...) aktiviert wird, wird auch keine Aktivierung verbraucht. Man sollte natürlich beachten, dass bis Windows 10 auch z.B. die Speicherkapazität der Festplatten, die Anzahl der Datenträger und auch der Typ ne Rolle gespielt haben - und manche USB-Sticks und natürlich auch externe Festplatten werden von den Mainboards als intern verbaute Festplatte gezählt und sind daher für die Vergabe der Hardware-ID maßgeblich. 

Seit Windows 10 scheint wirklich nur das Mainboard (ggfs. auch die CPU - kann ich nicht beurteilen...) ausschlaggebend zu sein, denn die Hardware-ID blieb trotz unterschiedlicher Festplatten exakt die Gleiche (sowohl auf einer WD Blue 1TB-HDD als auch auf einer Samsung SM951-NVMe 256GB...). 



fotoman schrieb:


> Du hast also weder Programme installiert, die alleine für die installation einige Stunden (pro Programm natürlich) benötigen oder Hardware, für die Windows keine Treiber mitbringt. Oder gar welche, die sich nach dem ersten Start erst einmal Konfigurationsdaten erstellen oder aus dem Netz herunter laden.
> 
> Wenn ich hier im Forum lese, wieviel, Platz und Download-Volumen moderne  Spiele verschwenden, dann wäre für mich ein einfaches Image die viel  schenllere Lösung. U.U. sogar schneller wie sich vorher im Netz schlau  zu machen, ob man exakt den Virus, den ein Scanner meldet, auch manuell  (oder mit vertrauenswürdigen Tools) ohne Nebenwirkungen entfernen kann.
> 
> Bis ich mein Windows wieder so am laufen hätte, dass es nur das tut, was ich will, vergehen mind. zwei komplette Abende. Und das nicht, weil alleine die Windows-Updates ein paar Stunden benötigen (auch die vorherige Erstellung eines Windows-Bootmediums kostet Zeit und enthält nur mit sehr viel Glück alle zu Zeitpunkt des Befalls aktuellen Patches). Das alles nur, weil man vorher nicht aufpassen oder ein regelmäßiges Backup erstellen wollte?


Treiber dauern nun nicht wirklich lange, Spiele landen auf einer anderen Partition/Festplatte (wobei ich im Zweifelsfall einerseits das Glück einer schnellen Internetleitung habe und andererseits auch nur die Spiele herunterlade die ich auch wirklich Spiele...) und Programme welche so aufwendig zu installieren/einzurichten sind nutze ich nicht. Das aufwendigste Programm zum Einstellen stellt bei mir MS Office dar, und das lädt sich die Einstellungen vom Office 365-Konto herunter. 

Wenn man wirklich so aufwendige Programme nutzt, sollte man - wie Grestorn schon meinte... - einfach regelmäßige fortlaufende Backups machen. Oder einfach nach einer frischen Installation die entsprechenden Programme installieren, einstellen und dann ein Image erstellen. 

Bei mir dauern die Updates übrigens keine Stunde... Wer denn unbedingt noch Windows 7 nutzen will und sich das Installationsmedium dann noch nicht (ggfs. fertig gepatcht) sichert, brauch sich auch über lange Installationszeiten zu wundern. Damals als ich noch Windows 7/8.1 genutzt hatte, hatte ich alle nötigen Treiber, Programme und ggfs. manuell zu installierende Patches (damit Windows 7 eben nicht stundenlang Updates suchen musste, weil der Updateclient zu alt war...) in jeweilige Ordner gepackt und sowohl die originalen und gepatchten ISOs auf der Platte (und auf dem Tablet...) liegen gehabt, die ich bei Bedarf nur auf den USB-Stick kopieren musste. So war sogar ein Windows 7 in weniger wie drei Stunden fertig neuinstalliert und geptacht.  

Bei Windows 10 reichen ja jetzt auch rein die Treiber und Programme.


----------



## Fawkes (15. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Eben weil es u.U. einige Tage dauern kann, ist die Neuinstallation die bessere Wahl. Hat sogar den Vorteil, dass man hinterher wieder ein frisches und schnell arbeitendes System hat.



Ist ja immer nett zu lesen was das Beste ist. Wer aber nicht nur in der Theorie lebt, sondern vor Ort bei Ottonormalverbrauchern ist, wird schnell feststellen, dass einfach Windows neu zu installieren oftmals erst gar keine Option ist. 
Backups haben nur  die wenigsten Nutzer und bei denen sind die auch meist so sporadisch erstellt, dass der letzte Stand nicht nutzbar ist, da wichtige neue Daten fehlen würden.
Und ja, regelmäßige Backups wären schön, legen aber gerade im Geschäftsumfeld auch öfter mal die alten Klappermühlen für einige Zeit lahm, weshalb viele User die höchstens manuell starten würden (was dann aber wieder vergessen oder aufgeschoben wird).

Oder wie schauts mit Programmen wie spezieller Banking- / Buchhaltungssoftware oder speziell für die jeweilige Firma entwickelter Software aus, bei denen es mit einer Neuinstallation nicht getan ist, sondern die über die Kundenhotline oder den Programmierer (teils auch kostenpflichtig) wieder aufwändig konfiguriert werden müssen? Da wird sich der Kunde aber bedanken, wenn man den PC einfach platt macht.

Irgendwie fehlt mir hier im Forum echt immer öfter die Fähigkeit der Leute mal über den eigenen Horizont hinaus zu blicken. Nicht jeder PC dient nur zum Zocken. In der Realität machen Spieler-PCs nur einen Bruchteil der Geräte aus. Und die meisten Nutzer haben eben nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung von PCs., geschweige denn wissen die was eine Festplatte ist und wie man Datenverlust vorbeugen kann. 
Von daher sind Wege wie man Schadsoftware gründlich entfernen kann durchaus wichtig in der beruflichen Praxis.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (15. Januar 2017)

Fawkes schrieb:


> Ist ja immer nett zu lesen was das Beste ist. Wer aber nicht nur in der Theorie lebt, sondern vor Ort bei Ottonormalverbrauchern ist, wird schnell feststellen, dass einfach Windows neu zu installieren oftmals erst gar keine Option ist.
> Backups haben nur  die wenigsten Nutzer und bei denen sind die auch meist so sporadisch erstellt, dass der letzte Stand nicht nutzbar ist, da wichtige neue Daten fehlen würden.
> Und ja, regelmäßige Backups wären schön, legen aber gerade im Geschäftsumfeld auch öfter mal die alten Klappermühlen für einige Zeit lahm, weshalb viele User die höchstens manuell starten würden (was dann aber wieder vergessen oder aufgeschoben wird).
> 
> ...


Das aber dann das Problem des Nutzers,  wenn er nicht in der Lage ist, ein vernünftiges Backup zu machen, ich persönlich mache jede Woche eines, wo alles drauf ist die Datenfestplatte, der Firefox ordner die NoScript luste und Lesezeichen sowie Thunderbird.  Wer seine Daten nicht vernünftig sichert ist selbst Schuld.  
Dazu muss man sagen das Win7 auch schnell von der Hand geht, wenn man die Updates direkt integriert,  nutte es auf der Arbeit und spare mir damit die ewige Suche.


----------



## Fawkes (15. Januar 2017)

Natürlich ist es das Problem des Nutzers. Aber da der Nutzer mich bezahlt um das Problem zu lösen, kann ich schlecht hergehen und sagen selber schuld, alles weg, Neuinstallation. Das stellt den Nutzer eben nicht zufrieden. Ergo sind Mittel und Wege um Schadsoftware restlos zu entfernen durchaus in vielen Fällen nicht nur die beste, sondern auch oftmals die einzige Option.^^

Mal ganz direkt gefragt: Stell dir vor du wirst als IT-Service zu ner Firma gerufen wegen nem Virus / Trojaner. Vor Ort stellst du fest, dass das letzte Backup ein halbes Jahr zurück liegt. Auf dem PC befinden sich aber wichtige geschäftliche Daten, die unbedingt gerettet werden müssen. Was machst du? Windows neu drauf? Wird der Kunde nicht wollen. Machst du es trotzdem, wird er dich auf Schadensersatz verklagen. Lässt du ihn mit dem Problem alleine schadet es deinem Ruf und zukünftige Aufträge kannste vergessen.
Wenn man nun aber weiß, wie man solche Plagen wirklich entfernen kann und die Daten anschließend noch da sind, stehst du plötzlich als Retter  in der Not da. Folgeaufträge sind dir recht sicher. Zudem kann man dann noch versuchen eine ordentliche Backup-Strategie an den Mann zu bringen (und natürlich daran verdienen).

Dieses übliche "Dann ist er halt selber dran schuld... blablabla" zieht in der Geschäftswelt einfach nicht.
Macht es euch doch nicht immer so einfach und denkt nur von eurer Perspektive aus. Lernt man in der Schule heute nicht mehr ganzheitlich und umfassend ein Thema zu betrachten? Echt schlimm mittlerweile...

PS.: Und wie gesagt, Windows neu draufbügeln ist nicht das zeitliche Problem. Wichtiger sind da spezielle Programme, die du ausschließlich mit der Herstellerhotline zusammen installieren, konfigurieren und aktivieren kannst. Die machen das aber oft auch nicht umsonst, sondern verlangen mal eben dreistellige Beträge für diese Einrichtung...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (15. Januar 2017)

Fawkes schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es das Problem des Nutzers. Aber da der Nutzer mich bezahlt um das Problem zu lösen, kann ich schlecht hergehen und sagen selber schuld, alles weg, Neuinstallation. Das stellt den Nutzer eben nicht zufrieden. Ergo sind Mittel und Wege um Schadsoftware restlos zu entfernen durchaus in vielen Fällen nicht nur die beste, sondern auch oftmals die einzige Option.^^
> 
> Mal ganz direkt gefragt: Stell dir vor du wirst als IT-Service zu ner Firma gerufen wegen nem Virus / Trojaner. Vor Ort stellst du fest, dass das letzte Backup ein halbes Jahr zurück liegt. Auf dem PC befinden sich aber wichtige geschäftliche Daten, die unbedingt gerettet werden müssen. Was machst du? Windows neu drauf? Wird der Kunde nicht wollen. Machst du es trotzdem, wird er dich auf Schadensersatz verklagen. Lässt du ihn mit dem Problem alleine schadet es deinem Ruf und zukünftige Aufträge kannste vergessen.
> Wenn man nun aber weiß, wie man solche Plagen wirklich entfernen kann und die Daten anschließend noch da sind, stehst du plötzlich als Retter  in der Not da. Folgeaufträge sind dir recht sicher. Zudem kann man dann noch versuchen eine ordentliche Backup-Strategie an den Mann zu bringen (und natürlich daran verdienen).
> ...


Ganz einfach, ich würde die Finger von diesem Kunden lassem, wer kein Backup im Geschäftsbereich macht ist schlichtweg naiv, und ich kenne kein Unternehmen das das nicht in einem bestimmten Intervall tut. Und das hat auch nichts damit zu tun, das in der Schule ganzheitliches Denken nicht mehr gelehrt wird sondern einfach nur mit gesundem Menschenverstand.


----------



## Fawkes (15. Januar 2017)

Sprachlos ...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (15. Januar 2017)

Fawkes schrieb:


> Sprachlos ...


Richtig bei dir bin ich wirklich sprachlos, mal abgesehen davon das man nur bei einer Neuinstallation sicher sein kann, das auf dem Rechner wirklich keine infizierten Dateien sind!


----------



## fotoman (15. Januar 2017)

Fawkes schrieb:


> Mal ganz direkt gefragt: Stell dir vor du wirst als IT-Service zu ner Firma gerufen wegen nem Virus / Trojaner.


Als IT-Service zu einer Firma????? Da bin ich echt sprachlos, ist das hier ein PCGH-Forum für Spieler und PC-Bastler oder eins von und für IT-Sicherheitsberater?



Fawkes schrieb:


> Vor Ort stellst du fest, dass das letzte Backup ein halbes Jahr zurück liegt.


Dann hilft halt nur Schadensbegrenzung, die man dem Kunden aber auch so verkaufen kann. Wenn der Kunde noch nicht einmal die Tagespresse liest oder Nachrichtensendungen schaut, dann muss er halt auf diese Weise lernen.



Fawkes schrieb:


> Auf dem PC befinden sich aber wichtige geschäftliche Daten, die unbedingt gerettet werden müssen.


Und der User war dann auch noch so unsagbar dämlich (oder halt vom Chef nicht geschult), auf die Wünsche in der eMail einzugehen und die Makros in Excel aktiviert zu lassen, weil die Mail mit dem Trojaner ja so ein schöner Logo hatte (siehe C't 1/2017).



Fawkes schrieb:


> Wenn man nun aber weiß, wie man solche Plagen wirklich entfernen kann und die Daten anschließend noch da sind, stehst du plötzlich als Retter  in der Not da.


Du bist Dir also zu 200% sicher, die Viren komplett und ohne Nebenwirkung entfernen zu können. Privat würde ich das Risiko u.U. eingehen, aber bei einem Geschäftskunden? Nur, wenn er es mir passend (rechtssicher) unterschreibt, dass er alle Risiken trägt.

Sonst: Datenrettung, Neuinstallation und Wiederherstellung der Daten.



Fawkes schrieb:


> Lernt man in der Schule heute nicht mehr ganzheitlich und umfassend ein Thema zu betrachten?


Man lernt hoffentlich ansatzweise zielorientiert. Wenn unsere Firmen IT ihr Wissen aus der PCGH oder solchen Foren ziehen würde oder schon nur dort nachfragen würde, hätte ich ernsthaft Angst um meinen Arbeitsplatz.

Von einem IT-Dienstleiter erwarte ich im beruflichen Umfeld, dass er mir eine passende Lösung anbietet und dabei offen ist. Falls er den Virus vollständig entfernen kann, dann gerne. Ist er sich aber nicht zu 100% sicher, dass das ohne Folgeschäden funktioniert, dann ist das für einen PC mit betriebswichtigen Daten der falsche Weg (egal, ob ohne oder mit Backup). Dass man diesen Weg dann nach Freigabe durch den Kunden (und unter Ausschluß von Gewährleistung, der Kunde wollte es ja unbedingt) trotzdem geht, mag ja vorkommen.


----------

